# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  What are the best marine fish shops in Singapore?

## dnwolf

So im currently converting my 30 gallon freshwater tank into marine tank ...
Is there anyplace in Singapore where i can find cheap and decent fauna as well as other stuffs like live rocks , sand , etc . 
Also could someone be kind enough as to share some tips on starting a marine tank? Thanks in advance  :Smile:

----------


## lucasjiang

If you drive you can try aquarium iwarna at pasir ris farmway, it has a good selection of livestock and corals and stuff. However it is rather far so if you dont drive it is really inconvenient. The lim chu kang area also have quite a lot of farms but once again convenience is a problem. Otherwise you can also try marine life hobbyist at clementi block 354 (this one has a interesting selection of animals), or sea life aquarium at Jalan Bukit Merah (has a good selection of common beginner livestock) or Aquamarin at 32 Jalan Selaseh

I also have a marine tank but it is very low maintenance, it is a 50cm tank with a pair of blood red fire shrimp and an orange firefish. I only have a HOF for it and top up with tap water from time to time.

----------


## bennyc

Why no try a more marine oriented forum?Seniors there quite often give away live rocks or live sand.Rich people there... Haha

----------


## BFG

Going by your thread title, my answer would be Golden Octopus at Serangoon. Google the address and prepare to be like a kid in a candy store. Time will pass by very fast when you're there so beware.

----------


## stormhawk

Pay a visit to MarineLife Aquarium at 354 Clementi Ave 2 as what Lucas has mentioned. Mr Henry is a nice guy and he will give you good advice if you intend to convert your freshwater setup to a marine setup.

----------


## dnwolf

Thanks all for your suggestion  :Very Happy:  I will take a look at the suggested aquariums soon  :Razz: 
By the way , may i know how much a protein skimmer usually cost? 
Oh and someone please give me of the list of corals i should get ( preferably the cheapest and hardiest ones )

----------


## joeybabooey

> Thanks all for your suggestion  I will take a look at the suggested aquariums soon 
> By the way , may i know how much a protein skimmer usually cost? 
> Oh and someone please give me of the list of corals i should get ( preferably the cheapest and hardiest ones )



The LFS mentioned are certainly the places to go to... you may need to take notice of shipments because half the time when I go, there's nothing available and/or suitable for my tank... I feel that marine livestock gets snapped up pretty quick..

How much a protein skimmer cost varies greatly by brand, size and type. If you are on a nano or smaller tank without a sump, you may need to get a hang on or internal skimmer. If you have a sump, internal skimmers are usually slightly cheaper than external skimmers. You can get a skimmer for as cheap as $20 and they go up to thousands and thousands of dollars. 

As for corals, I am a novice reefer myself and what has worked so far are zoas, mushrooms, star polyps, pulsing xenia and frogspawn are fairly easy only if we are able to keep consistent water parameters in a mature tank after proper acclimatization and pest control. Just stay away from SPS for the time being.. Do your research on soft corals and certain LPS corals.

Hope this helps.

----------


## kohanson

> Thanks all for your suggestion  I will take a look at the suggested aquariums soon 
> By the way , may i know how much a protein skimmer usually cost? 
> Oh and someone please give me of the list of corals i should get ( preferably the cheapest and hardiest ones )


The protein skimmer cost varies depending on what type you are looking at. There are the HOB and the in-sump protein skimmers. These skimmers can cost from around 50 for china ones to few thousand dollars.

For corals, I will recommend mushroom corals as they have been in my tank and have survive the longest since i started.

----------


## prodrive

There are a few at pasir ris farmway. Along that stretch, there's iwarna, ah beng and pinnacle. Iwarna has very competitive prices. In the west, there's coral farm. And like what the other bros mention, Henry at Clementi is a good place as well. GO at serangoon is another place. 

Skimmer got many brands and many price tags. The gap is too hugh. Choose one which suits your budget and after all, it's one of the most important equipment in your reef tank.

But go to these places, at least to me it was a big difference from freshwater. I go c328, Seaview I window shop with prices scribbled on the tank, so convenient, go marine lfs, the price always need to ask. I look for 2 dollar clown fish, they show me $200 true percular.... Hahaha. But that's wherein the fun lies.....

----------


## alikao

the best is Golden Octopus Trading Pte Ltd

----------


## kingic

golden octopus aka carrot head chopper. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## Khairilasny

Marine life and Iwarna for me...

----------


## khementi

Iwarna always has nice stuff, check their FB page for shipments. https://www.facebook.com/IwarnaAquafarmPteLtd?fref=ts

----------


## Exxe

Iwarna, pacific reef, marine life, tfc usually has decent fishes. 
GO, Iwarna, aquamarin usually has decent corals. 
Best bet= frags from fellow reefers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## aarondylan

You can try Aquarist Chamber as well at Upper Serangoon! Hope it helps

----------


## saturnz17

Aquarist Chamber got sell marine fish ma? Not sure about that though  :Smile:

----------


## killkyo

> Aquarist Chamber got sell marine fish ma? Not sure about that though


Yup, I saw them selling marine livestocks. Polyart also started selling marine live stock and water if you need a 24hr open choice. Farmosa in Pasir Ris Farmway also has a few shops selling livestock and live rocks.

----------


## dkwb

there's one small shop at block 114 jalan bukit merah, left hand side when facing the block. forgot the shop name though.

----------


## dkwb

> there's one small shop at block 114 jalan bukit merah, left hand side when facing the block. forgot the shop name though.


Sorry my bad, 107, not 114. opens 1pm - 7pm and closes on mondays and wednesdays. Sea Life Aquarium

----------

